# Update on the tapes and me



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I posted here a few weeks back asking for advice as to whether the tapes would be good for an IBS-C type like myself. I wanted to let ya'll know that I did order the tapes, and I have been doing FANTASTIC. As some of you may remember, I have bad C that leads to hemmies and fissures, and my symptoms are aggravated by my period.I am on about day 10 or so of the tapes, and since getting the tapes I have moved and had a period. I have stayed "regular" and even PAIN FREE during this entire time, however, and I give the credit to the tapes. This is the best I"ve felt in a long time. Even though I have missed a day or two here and there due to moving, I have been feeling great. What's the most amazing to me is how immediate the effect seemed to be. The first day after doing the tapes, I had a pain-free BM--the first time that had happened in MONTHS. I'll continue to let you know about my progress, but so far they have been extremely effective; I've even been able to reduce my fiber supplements and stool softeners. I'll continue to let you know how I'm doing, but I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who shared their thoughts when I first asked for your advice.







Webbie


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi Webbie!Pleased to hear your symptoms are improving! Like you, I purchased the tapes without even being sure if they were right for me, as I've never even been diagnosed with IBS but as I do have stomach problems due to anxiety, which has caused a fear of no bathroom access and also anxiety around eating...I decided to give it a go. And like you, I'm on about day 9 or 10 and already feeling more confident. I guess maybe some people just need a suggestion that something will work and they'll get instant relief, a bit like a placebo effect!I hope you continue to get better!Take care


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Webbie, that is great news and I am really glad they are helping, at day ten its just the begining because by the 100 day and even after your done they keep working. I want to say this as its important, if you have a setback for any reason, its just a set back and may throw you for a loop at first, because you have been feeling good, but you may not have one and hopefully don't and I don't one to plant that thought, but its important to know, eveyone may have one at one time or another and that's all they are and we move forward. It sounds like your positive about the whole thing and that is very important.







(your at where a lot of us were when we wanted to scream it works from the rooftops)







I am reaally pleased and just keep us updated and happy hypnosis.







Again really happy for you and it really feels good to feel good.







If You need anything let us know.Yarnie, I first have to say I am concerned your were not diagnosed, did a doctor tell you you have IBS? I just want to say that is very very important, even though IBS is common and mainly stays realitively the same over the years, its important to be checked out. It just concerns me not to self diagnose yourself. I am not sure how old you are and how long you have had this though also.I am however glad they are helping you with the things they are helping you with and don't want to lecture anyone, just remind them how important diagnoses is and that something else more serious may not be the culprit and need to be treated differently.I am sure also in the begining there is a slight placebo effect for any treatment in IBS, but HT is not a placebo and some of the things it may help first is sleep and excess muscle tension as you learn to relax and calm the brain gut axis down and that from the get go can help a lot in the begining.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Webbie, that's wonderful!! Like you, my problem was C when I first did the tapes 2 years ago, and they worked wonders for me.







JeanG


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hello Webbie!







Glad to know you are doing so good. We miss you.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Webbie,







I really enjoy reading about your success with the tapes. I too am a C type and I am also doing the tapes. I wish you continued success!


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Hey, Eric. Yes, I've also thought about the whole setback issue, and I have already been telling myself that if it happens, I shouldn't panic. I lost a lot of weight last year (30+ lbs), and I compare it to the weight loss--I had some weeks when I didn't lose, or even gained a pound or two, but I didn't give up and in the end it paid off. I think that's the attitude I need to have with the tapes, too. I may have a few setbacks, but in the end it will pay off.I also thought I may just be experiencing a placebo effect right now, but in all honesty, I'll take it!







Given the relief I've experienced, I don't care if it is "just" the placebo effect; the fact that it works is the bottom line for me. But I do have to say that I don't think it's just the placebo effect. I find the tapes very relaxing and a great way to de-stress at the end of the day, and I think that is a big part of what's helping (including obviously the IBS-specific nature of the tapes). While sleeping wasn't a struggle for me, I even feel more rested when I get up the morning; I seem to sleep more deeply since starting the tapes. I used to remember so many dreams each night, but now I don't seem to be dreaming as much. I'm assuming that means I am sleeping more deeply, which has been a nice side effect.







Thanks to everyone for your words of encouragement! This forum is really nice and very supportive, which I really appreciate.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Webbie, congradulations on the weight lose, good for you.







It is also a good comparison with attitude and progress. You have the right thoughts on all this and a positive attitude, so no worries, don't let mind armies hold you back.







A big part of IBS is keeping emotions in check, both positive and negative and keeping a balance. You are also right on your thoughts on the sleep issue, many find deeper sleep including my self when I went through the progrram, and there is altered sleep in IBS also so you know so even at that level they can be a big help.







let us know how your doing and sounds like things are going well, if its oplacebo at first that will change as the tapes gradually kick in an make more permentant changes.







Happy hypnosis.


----------

